
Visual Studio Tools for Unity 3 Preview - douche
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2016/11/17/visual-studio-tools-for-unity-3-preview/
======
rr92
Wow, this is an amazing progress to develop your games on Windows. I usually
use linux for all but if windows continue like this, i will think of giving a
try to Visual Studio.

